# Stephens county 2022



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 12, 2022)

Any Stephens county hunters in here.  If so, post up.  Will be lightly hunting around the Curahee Mtn area, within 3 miles.  Mostly Hay fields with light woods surrounding it.  When does the RUT start in that area?


----------



## nix03 (Sep 12, 2022)

Around Nov. 21st seemed like the time to be in the woods on the place we had there several years ago.


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 23, 2022)

First day was a bust.  No deer, no shots and the woods were real quiet.  I'm also near Currahee Mountain.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 23, 2022)

The only shots I heard while fishing were on the SC side near the Chauga Tugaloo confluence.


----------



## BlackMtnMan (Nov 12, 2022)

tagged out yesterday with this Buck, downed two nice 9pt deer this season in Stephens County.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 13, 2022)

Havent hunted in Stephens yet, been spending my time in Oglethorpe but hope to hunt some around Thanksgiving up there.


----------

